# Some Poems



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

I just figured I'd put some poems here that I've written.

They aren't very good. But I wrote them, so I figure I might as well let people see them...

Idk.

If you guys like them, then I might put up some more. Maybe...

*Heads of Lettuce*

We heads of lettuce –
grown from seeds to sprouts,
grown to feed the hungry mouths
of the entire world.

On our leafy, wrinkled roughage
lays the weight of all the world;
grown large and strong to bear
the weight of hungry stomachs –
we rocks of the foundation.

From many soils, many dirts –
plowed and toiled,
used and worn, 
the world looks for us to grow;
through winter, summer, 
spring and fall, 
we heads of lettuce 
from sprouts are grown
to stand up firm and tall.

We heads of lettuce –
grown to be the fuel
with which the world is run;
from sprouts the farmers dream
of perfect, luscious leaves,
perfect harvests – plenty, grand;

from sprouts they say
what blessings we will be.

We sprouts of lettuce,
drowned in daily water,
burned in scorching sun –
unbearable –
and finally once grown
crawl weakly from beneath the stone –

the weight of all the world.

We heads of lettuce –
dead before we're done.

*On a Gaza Child*

His feet pound hard against the sanded streets,
he panted hot, fought for his every breath;
with every corner that he turned he'd meet
another butcher waiting with his death.

His arms were pinned – in pain – behind his back,
the strong hands shoved him firm into the ground;
he felt the boot against his head, the crack,
and then his vision, in the darkness, drowned.

The world was hot and dark – and scratched his face;
the sack was pulled from 'round his head -- he hurt.
His limbs were bound, his body held in place,
and when he cried his face was pressed in dirt.

They kept him held that night – how hard he cried;
and though the morning saw him free – he died.

*A Hurt Soul's Hymn*

Wayward sorrows, uncried tears that tremble shakil'y 'bove our cheeks;
Salted wounds burn our hap'ness – may they heal, though we are weak;
Unsolv'ed problems, undone chores, may we find all that we seek!

The sun will rise once more.

I see lilies blooming, reaching upward, singing songs of praise;
I see birds of every color – feather – joined in all their ways –
I see 'fore me days of plenty, hours of blessing here to stay –

The sun will rise once more!

And with e'ery night before us that sleep takes us in his care,
E'ery hour, minute, second past – the steps that we have bared;
May they all rea'lize their purpose – bring us closer to it – where

The sun has rose once more!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Oooh! Heads of Lettuce is my favorite. That's a clever concept.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

I, for one, would like to read some more.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

These are great, thanks for sharing Tkae! I especially liked A Hurt Soul's Hymn.


----------

